# Ipod and stock monsoon system.



## sandiego18t (Aug 20, 2003)

Can I hook up my Ipod to the "back" of my stock deck? I went down to a local stereo shop and he said I'd need to purchase a Auxiliary link or something for it. I really want to keep my stock deck ( that was the whole reason I bought the Ipod) but Im tired of having all those wires from the lighter jack and the tape player jack getting all tangled around my shifter. 
-Thanks
yes its a mrk 4 GTI


_Modified by sandiego18t at 6:57 PM 12-29-2004_


----------



## BlackMage (Apr 29, 2004)

From what I understand your best bet is to get the cd-changer-> rca plug adapter and run a mini->rca adapter from your ipod to it. Then you just hit CD twice and it will take the feed from the IPod.


----------



## PlatinumAPR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Ipod and stock monsoon system. (sandiego18t)*

Sell the Ipod and buy a Phatbox!
http://www.phatnoise.com/vw/


----------



## Kahnjr321 (Jun 8, 2003)

Search for ipod man -- but go to http://www.enfig.com look for the Blitzsafe audio adapter -- the short answer is yes..
But the search function will yield all the answers you want.


----------



## sandiego18t (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (BlackMage)*

I have the changer... I'll have to look into that.


----------



## sandiego18t (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Ipod and stock monsoon system. (PlatinumAPR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PlatinumAPR* »_Sell the Ipod and buy a Phatbox!
http://www.phatnoise.com/vw/








you must not have an Ipod yet. It's okay... you will.


----------



## insiaspocket (Dec 27, 2004)

Gosh you boys try to make things so hard. just get a wireless adaptor that makes it so you just turn your radio on to a radio station and it automatically plays over your stereo system. thats what i use in my car. its great cause you can use it in anybody's car so if you want someone to hear a song you can be like hey listen to this=) so easy.


----------



## insiaspocket (Dec 27, 2004)

http://store.apple.com/1-800-M...4LL/A
its $34.95, which i know you dont want to spend money but its worth it, and really it'd just be a one-time thing and you can use it everywhere....car, home, parties, etc, etc. 
its called the....Griffin iTrip for iPod........so maybe you can find it cheaper on Ebay or something







good day!


----------



## insiaspocket (Dec 27, 2004)

oh yeah one more thing..........i looked at the phatnoise box and that thing is HUGE....who would want that in their car. seems like a waste of time because you also would have to load stuff into your car and interchange the music. seems like a hassle. you're right he needs an ipod too hehe. i guess he just doesnt get it....you would think that people who have VW's are more enlightened but i guess he isnt. i also heard somewhere that apple and Volkswagen are going to get togehter...maybe its a rumor though


----------



## theskippur (Jun 26, 2000)

*Re: (insiaspocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insiaspocket* »_Gosh you boys try to make things so hard. just get a wireless adaptor that makes it so you just turn your radio on to a radio station and it automatically plays over your stereo system. thats what i use in my car. its great cause you can use it in anybody's car so if you want someone to hear a song you can be like hey listen to this=) so easy.









This is about the worst option for those that really are picky about the sound quality. When converting the signal to FM, you're basically lopping off anything less than 35hz and anything above 15,000hz. In addition to this, extra distortion AND the horrible signal to noise ratio of FM is introduced.


----------



## maggsm82 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (insiaspocket)*

Fm modulators can be good in some areas - I used one for a while up here in Boston and it was simply a pain because the FM band is so full. Not sure what it's like where you're from insiaspocket, but hardwiring to my HU will give me much better sound quality and less hassle (right now I've switched to a tape adaptor until I decide what I want to do with my system) - I'm not saying anything bad about FM modulators, if it worked better, I'd prob still be using mine, but I just wanted to point out that FM modulators aren't necessarily the easiest/best way to go when you live near a city or do a lot of travelling....


_Modified by maggsm82 at 12:01 PM 12-29-2004_


----------



## PlatinumAPR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (insiaspocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insiaspocket* »_oh yeah one more thing..........i looked at the phatnoise box and that thing is HUGE....who would want that in their car. seems like a waste of time because you also would have to load stuff into your car and interchange the music. seems like a hassle. you're right he needs an ipod too hehe. i guess he just doesnt get it....you would think that people who have VW's are more enlightened but i guess he isnt. i also heard somewhere that apple and Volkswagen are going to get togehter...maybe its a rumor though









Have you ever had a phatbox? Oh.


----------



## theskippur (Jun 26, 2000)

*Re: (PlatinumAPR)*

Phatnoise is pretty cool. I'm looking into it, but with it, one looses out on portability.


----------



## Schnell GTI (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (PlatinumAPR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PlatinumAPR* »_Have you ever had a phatbox? Oh.

Phatbox would be nice, but you can't take it anywhere. That's the appeal of the iPod. I pop mine into my nicely crafted dock, and off I go. Then, when it's time to get out of the car and continue my commute by train and foot, my music comes with me. You just can't lug the phatbox through the Loop. That's where the iPod comes in handy.


----------



## PlatinumAPR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Schnell GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schnell GTI* »_Phatbox would be nice, but you can't take it anywhere. That's the appeal of the iPod. I pop mine into my nicely crafted dock, and off I go. Then, when it's time to get out of the car and continue my commute by train and foot, my music comes with me. You just can't lug the phatbox through the Loop. That's where the iPod comes in handy.

Exactly. That's where the choice comes in. Me, I have no need to listen to music on the go, so for those who want _true_ OEM integration MP3 style, this is choice.


----------



## maggsm82 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (Schnell GTI)*

Slightly off topic....but Schnell - do you have any pics of your "nicely crafted dock" I've been kicking some ideas around, but would like to see what some other ppl have done if possible


----------



## Nessal (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (maggsm82)*

My Blaupunkt HU came with RCA jacks. I just bought RCA jacks that funnels into a standard headphone plug and hooked up my MP3 player that way. Works perfectly.


----------



## Schnell GTI (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (maggsm82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maggsm82* »_Slightly off topic....but Schnell - do you have any pics of your "nicely crafted dock" I've been kicking some ideas around, but would like to see what some other ppl have done if possible

I'll see if I can snag some over the next few days.
Basically, I removed the ashtray and crafted my own dock out of plexiglas and an additional OEM iPod dock from Apple. I used the belkin adapter for power, and a standard headphone to RCA jack adapter for the audio. That feeds into the blitzsafe adapter I got from http://www.singhmotorwerks.com for $60.
I painted the dock black and fit it into the ashtray area. It worked just fine until the last couple of days. I think I knocked something loose in the dash. The entire ashtray assembly (actual tray, cigarette adapter, etc) is moving around freely in the dash now. It's still bolted to the metal brace underneath the assembly, so I think the brace somehow came loose from its side mounts. I need to fix it sometime soon, so I'll try to get some pics then.
I may end up hacking away at the actual red ashtray insert to recreate my dock at some point too. The plexiglass just seems a little flimsy. Don't get me wrong though, it's worked perfectly for the last 3-4 months. I just consider it a revision on the original. I'll keep you posted. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maggsm82 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (Schnell GTI)*

thanks, do you have any issues reaching over the shifter to hit the controls on the iPod, or does your connection allow your HU to control playback?


----------



## Schnell GTI (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (maggsm82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maggsm82* »_thanks, do you have any issues reaching over the shifter to hit the controls on the iPod, or does your connection allow your HU to control playback?

Unfortunately the HU doesn't allow me to control it, but I use the apple remote for the ipod to do the dirty work. I can either let it sit in front of the shifter, or clip it to my seatbelt and control the music from there.
If you happen to mount the iPod low enough, you could always use one of the top-mount wireless remotes for the iPod. I forget who makes them offhand though. The height is important you have climatronic, as it's easier to block the Climatronic controls with the iPod than the normal climate controls.


----------



## iammike (Aug 25, 2004)

im about to buy the blitzsafe adapter. 
when this is plugged into the back of the stereo, will the radio unit still be able to play CDs that i pop in? 
also.. will i need the belkin charger, if the ipod is hooked up to the back of the stereo?
i have the double din monsoon.
thanks!


----------



## maggsm82 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (Schnell GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schnell GTI* »_I use the apple remote for the ipod to do the dirty work.

Good idea w/ the remote, I'd forgotten they make those!
I have a mini, so I don't think height should be too much of an issue, if I remember correctly they're shorter than the 20 gig or larger ones...but I may try to figure out how to mount it so it's horizontal rather than vertical, as I'm seriously considering upgrading the HU to an Alpine with the iPod connector....we'll see tho, thanks for the good ideas!


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (iammike)*

If you want the best sound, the solution is pretty clear. It will cost about $100, but it will allow you the chance to take apart your dashboard, if you so choose.
Buy the Blitzsafe adapter, which allows you to play CDs in the dash, but won't let you use the changer anymore (it's so 90s anyway).
Buy the Belkin or SiK charger. The Line Out is a clean line without much preampflication (or any in the SiK charger).
Even just using a cassette adapter, it sounds better with the Belkin.
You might want to get a Ground Loop Isolator from Radio Shack. It'll cost about $7 and ensure clean sound. As long as you're there, get an additional accessory 12v outlet for 15 bucks and hide the entire assembly in the glove box.
You can also run a line from the trunk to the front, but it will take a lot of wire.
The Radio method is just not rich as a direct connection. Take the money you were going to put into a FM transmitter and double it and have much better sound.


----------



## iammike (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks alot dong.


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Ipod and stock monsoon system. (sandiego18t)*

Everyone and their grandmothers have Ipods, I like it so much I got one with the Itrip for my girlfriend for X-mas.
The PhatBox is very nice as well.


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Ipod and stock monsoon system. (euromaxituning)*

this is my take on the phatbox
pros:
it fits in the stock CD changer location i.e. it is not visible.
the storage medium pulls out, and is plugged into a cradle (usb2).
20GB (standard size) is enough for about a week long play list.
it integrates directly with the stock VW head unit.
the down sides:
a few people have complained about a whine on later VW's (2002+).. i would assume that is with the newer monsoons. 
you can not take the media off the DMS unit very easily.
the latest software is a big pile of poo (stick with 2.3x until 3.x is sorted).
the extra media cartrages are kind of pricey.
the sound quality really depends on how well your mp3's were created. other than that, i do not regret buying it at all.. the benefits of convenience and integration more than outway the minor problems which really don't affect me. I have the majority of my music at home, and if i reallllllly need to bring something to work, i can burn it to a cheap ass CDR. so, i listen to music in three quite separate places but i have music in each place with no need to carry anything around.

i will never have a HDD based mp3 player ever again. if i ever need a portable player, i am quite willing to pay up for solid state.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Ipod and stock monsoon system. (Godlike)*

^^^^ what he says 100%!!
Besides, you car will never get broken into to steal a PB, because no one knows it's there!...
for portability I prefer RAM media based devices, simpler, smaller, cheaper....
not to mention total factory stereo integration with a PB...now that's cool...
Larry


----------



## iammike (Aug 25, 2004)

ipods rule.
for the car. train, airoplane.. 40gigs everywhere i go.


----------



## sandiego18t (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Ipod and stock monsoon system. (lsinlv)*

maybe you have no need for an Ipod "on the go", but I use mine in my room as much as I do in my car. I have that little docking station with speakers (I have a laptop, which don't have the best sound quality)... I'd like to see a phatbox do that. 
and for all those looking into the liitle speaker docking station, it sounds incredible.


----------

